# Lets see those horses!



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

Show us your horses whether they're barrel horses, jumpers, or just your best friend, even your DREAM horse

My horse Gus (who just passed away) THIS IS NOT A CONTEST JUST A FRIENDLY THREAD! more pixs of my horses coming later, but enough of me LETS HEAR FROM YOU!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Mac (my lease horse and first class Mack Truck)*


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Dont you think Mac looks kind of "sly" in that face shot? He is kind of sly, I mean really. He is much harder to "read" than many other horses I have ridden. But he is incredibley competent at just about anything, strong and really fun to ride. He goes from a standstill into the nicest rocking horse canter. Can almost canter in place!

What kind of horse was Gus? He has a really regal head. Maybe I will draw him.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

my two girls i'll post the boys later
angel is the bay shes my little brumby mare
crystal is the paint qh


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

This is my 5 yr old RMH/Morgan gelding Legends Captain Jack. These pics show Jacks 3 most favorite activities:eating, getting dirty, and being bossy,lol. I've had him since he was a month old and was the second person to touch him immediately after birth. He is a spoiled mamas boy, and I wouldn't trade him for anything.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

this is my lease boy outlaw (rightly named to lol) hes an 11yr old arabian gelding compete in gymkhana and are going to be doing a touch of english possibly soon








him left and the almost 2yr old filly his cousin i believe (shes already taller then him hes only about 14.1-2)








next to his half brother trigger


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

My gelding Cherokee looking pretty. 
My mare Smokey looking pretty.
And the two of them being in love.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

everyone THEY ARE SO PRETTY! And people say Arabian can't barrel race! (BarrelracingArabian)

tinylily-I would be honored if you drew Gus I have thought of that my self (that pix anyway) Gus is an Arabian...idk bout purebred but an arabian


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Sundance, my 5 year old Spotted Saddle Horse.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

haha yeah his half sister barb wire is winning tons of money at rodeos shes fast as all heck hah he is just learning but there are 3 other arabs where i ride that are amazing barrel racers haha :]


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

RoCru- O.O He is absolutely gorgeous!

barrelracingArabian-My newest Arab gets like 19's and has a whole nother....level if you want to call it ^^


----------



## aintnocitygirl (Mar 12, 2010)

This is my barrel horse, Apache. (Paint horse. 10 years old.) I've had her for three years. This past year competing has been very successful for us!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Gus, I tend to think so also!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

aintnocitygirl-She adorable I love paints, then is that a blue eye? it's hard to tell

RoCru-XD he is adorable


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

tinylily-I forgot to tell you your horse does look sly in the 2nd pix XD


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

gus- haha yup my boy got a 23.5 i believe on our 2nd run together and that was just going slow barely pushing haha our goal is to drop a second every show or atleast try to


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

thats fabulous...in barrels or poles?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

barrels we are working on poles to but he loses focus so we havent gotten a good solid pole time yet because our last run would hve been amazing but then he lost focus and missed a pole and lucky i have quick reactions so i stopped himmbefore we passed the timer but we still lost time


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

o thats too bad but good luck to you both!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks :] ya he was previously ridden by less than knowledgable girls and was constantly hyped up and nervous so its taken awhile but i have slowly gotten him to relax more and more in turn got more of his attention each time so we are getting there :]


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

sounds exactly like my horse!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Right to left & Top to bottom:
Innishfael Blessing by Innishfael Dragon X ASU Marifa 
Lucky 32 yo QH
LA Peppermint Patti by Atomic Deluxe X KZ Jubilee & her son Hillbilly Harley DCA
svs Viado by Desert Heat VF X svs Khadraja Bey
Sana's Magic Dreamlet DCA by Magic Dream CAHR X Sanadika Shaklana by Sanadik El Shaklan
svs Il Divo by svs Fornaio (Khadraj NA X svs Kouleysza) X Patrice C (*Padron X Aaire by SX Saladin)
svs Khadraja Bey by Khadraj NA X Carmel Bey by Bay El Bey++


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

O.O o.....m........gosh!!!! SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

This is SPLASH my rescue pony.







He was nearly starved to death when I took him. I'd only had him about 3 mo. when this picture was taken.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

hes so cute! It kills me when people abuse horses any animal for that matter >.<


----------

